
First Mac-Only "Social Learning Network" Launches - naish
http://www.macmod.com/
======
kanny96
There are so many mac-sites already that if one is to surf them all, the
entire day would pass. Even then, a mac community builder is welcome, but the
name "macmod" is turn-off! Something bearing Mac and Community/Social should
be there.

